# For nerdom sake what your favorite LP label here are mines..



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Lyrichord, westminster, supraphon,nonsuch, erato*

Im an audiophile, therefore & foremore i check the labels & everything ensemble , yearr of release ect yada yada yada,but i aknowlledge the fact, sometime small labels can impressed like Reflexe (germany)

:tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

There was a small label in Los Angeles called Legacy, which issued two of the John Cage Variations recordings, and also they released my favorite Gagaku recording.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Do ensemble Brfabant play venue in canada?
What about it , i would love to see them perform , or Huelgas are there concert date for them in ammmerika(america).


----------

